

Unpaid internships are a ripoff - astrec
http://www.thisisgoingtobebig.com/2008/11/unpaid-internships-are-a-ripoff.html

======
asif
Disagree. There are certain industry where the argument holds true; investment
banking for example (you're likely a sucker if the only way an investment bank
will give you an internship is if you work for free). But there must be some
industries out there where the market rate for an intern is literally
"valuable experience". You could ask a bunch of people that worked in jobs
like this, after the fact, if they were happy with what they got out of the
experience (i.e., did it help you get a real job later on), and I wouldn't be
surprised if the yes/no ratio was similar to those with paid internships. My
supporting evidence for this assertion is that the practice is widely taking
place today. Certainly it would have been exposed as a fraud and a ripoff by
now, if that were the case.

------
paul9290
I disagree!

The value is building your network and meeting the right people!.

Like in the Music Biz... i interned at labels in Nashville, which in turn
opened the door for my full time gig at a label in NYC. Without my internships
that would not have happened!

